# for fun: wedding anniversary babies



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

Who else had a child born on their wedding anniversary?

Our 3rd was born on the evening of our 7th wedding anniversary. It's been 10 months since he was born and after spending so much time during my pregnancy wondering when he'd be born, and hoping against certain dates, it's just starting to sink in that it's pretty neat that he was born on our anniversary.

Is it something special for you? Does it affect how you celebrate the birthday or the anniversary?


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

The baby I am carrying now was concieved on our wedding anniversary.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I allllllmost added that anyone who had a wedding anniversary conception story could jump in too, but I didn't want to seem creepy


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

I am pretty sure our oldest dd was conceived on our anniversary as well. None born on it though.

We actually planned our wedding for the day after dh's birthday, which works out well I think.


----------



## rightkindofme (Apr 14, 2008)

Our daughter was conceived on our first wedding anniversary.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I have 2 birthday presents and 2 valentine day babies.















with 2 different husbands LOL


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

I went into labor with #2 on the evening of my fifth wedding anniversary....... she held out until after midnight, so she has her own special day. It was an exciting anniversary though!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I haven't, but my sister was born on my parent's third anniversary (which means mom spent it in the hospital, having a c-section - yay).

I don't really know what they did for their anniversary while we were growing up. My mom's birthday is between Christmas and New Year's, which made her very aware of how some children's birthdays get "lost". She never let that happen with my sister. I'm sure they did something, but I don't really know what.


----------



## puffingirl (Nov 2, 2006)

As I went past my due date and kept on going, with our anniversary approaching, I remember telling my DH that I hoped that DD would not be born on our anniversary, so the 2 events would each have their own day. I was in labor all day of our 5th anniversary (starting at 3 a.m.), and by the end of the day I was shouting for her to come on out and that we could share the day. With what I now know to be her sense of humor, she held out a little longer and was born at 1:02 a.m. the following day.


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

DS was born 2 days before our first wedding anniversary. So we spent our first anniversary in the hospital with our new baby! It was quite exciting.


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

DS was born 3 days after our third wedding anniversary (and 8 days before our tenth dating anniversary). We enjoyed a lovely date night on our anniversary, with me waddling into the restaurant in all my massive glory.









One thing that's nice about having the two dates so close together is that my mom is always in town visiting for DS's birthday, so DH and I get to take advantage of the babysitting and go out for a nice dinner the night before or after DS's party.


----------



## monkeybars (Jul 3, 2004)

My DD, now 7, was born on our third anniversary. We tried to conceive for a year, and being an older mom I knew we would only want one. She went 10 days past her due date and they started induction the day before our anniversary. We were thrilled when she was born on our special day - best gift of our lives! As far as celebrations, her birthday definitely is a bigger production, at least while she's so young


----------



## MamaJenese (Aug 14, 2006)

I already posted upthread but I just remembered that my sister was born 15 minutes after my parents 13th wedding anniversary. They went out to dinner my mother indulged in a glass of champagne, went to the bathroom where lucky for her her water broke while she was sitting on the toilet! Off to the hospital baby born 3 hours and 15 minutes later at 12:15!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

i was also conceived on my parents wedding night.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ds was conceived on our anniversary, but no one was born on our anniversary.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

My grandmother had 4 girls all born within 2 months of each other...

exact timing if you look it up puts their conceptions all around grandma and grandpas wedding anniversary... does that count?









DD in my belly was conceived on or near Christmas and due just after my birthday... meaning I was conceived shortly before Christmas.

My little brother was conceived around my first birthday...


----------



## limette (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm pregnant with #3 who is due on August 19th. Our anniversary is the 21st so it's definitely possible.

DD1 was born on the 21st of December and DD2's birthday fell on Easter Sunday this year.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

DH has a birthday present.

I was born 9 1/2 months after my parents wedding. Maybe not an anniversary, but quite possibly a honeymoon present.

My aunt once calculated all her sibs birthdays. She tracked them back to birthdays, anniversary, Mother's and Father's day.


----------



## SpaceAngel401 (Nov 26, 2007)

My friend's oldest daughter is probably a Honeymoon Baby. I'd lay money on it. My youth leader growing up had a daughter born the day after the wedding.....the story is they didn't even know they were expecting but I am all kinds of skeptcial.


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

the wedding anniversary conception baby stories are actually pretty sweet.









limette - I'll definitely be checking your username in a month to see how that goes for you!

The conception calculations are funny to hear. I love kcstar's "birthdays, anniversary, Mother's & Father's day" one


----------



## midnightmommy (Apr 14, 2008)

DD was due last year on our fifth wedding anniversary, but she came on her own day three weeks ahead of schedule. She came on the 28th of May, and managed to miss my Grandmother and Grandfather birthdays both on May 21st, my father May 25th, my husband birthday June 2nd, and my own birthday June 4th. She was actually due June 18th. Is it any surprise that she doesn't like to share?


----------



## MamaChicken (Aug 21, 2006)

DS1 was born one week after our second anniversary. DD was concieved on our tenth anniversary!


----------



## 5gifts (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm sitting here nursing my baby that will be 3 weeks old at 9pm tonight








She was definately conceived on our anniversary....despite us taking every precaution to prevent!...like almost no contact







!!

She's the best gift we never asked for!


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

Dd1 was born on our 1st wedding anniversary (5th anniversary of our first "date").







Dd2 was 2 days before my birthday.


----------



## Tiffanoodle (Nov 10, 2007)

Our 2yo dd was born the day before our 9th wedding anniversary. It was kind of nice. Dh went out to get Applebees and we had a nice quiet anniversary dinner in the hospital, just the 3 of us.









Our 3 week old dd was conceived on our oldest dd's birthday







and was due the week after our 2yo's birthday (2yo was not conceived on dd's birthday. She was born at 38 weeks.







) I really wanted them NOT to share a birthday. I would have been happy with a Father's Day baby, but she didn't come out that day. The morning of our anniversary, however, I went into labor. I ended up having a c-section at 11:27pm. If we'd waited just a little over a half hour longer, we'd have had all 3 dates in a row. We have our anniversary baby, though, which is nice.







I didn't have a gift for dh, so I just tell him she was his gift.


----------



## ProtoLawyer (Apr 16, 2007)

My any-hour-now son was (likely) conceived on our wedding night. He missed being born on his dad's birthday (July 15), and I hope like heck he doesn't make it to his paternal grandfather's birthday (July 22).


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

The baby in my belly was conceived on my wedding anniversary! does that count??


----------

